# Debian Based F@H guide



## Solaris17 (Sep 26, 2009)

love you guys..lmk if you like it. or can even see it..its currently converting to flash. and no its not really 26min long..its like 10 but what can i say encoding isnt perfect on ubuntu.

link

http://blip.tv/file/2650873


feel free to sticky if you love me


----------



## oily_17 (Sep 26, 2009)

It's hard to see what you are typing, well for me anyway,

But thanks for taking the time to put this together Sol, will maybe help some guy's out.

Edit: Works fine when I download it.


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 27, 2009)

oily_17 said:


> It's hard to see what you are typing, well for me anyway,
> 
> But thanks for taking the time to put this together Sol, will maybe help some guy's out.
> 
> Edit: Works fine when I download it.



sorry oily did you try the fulscreen button? to see it better?


----------



## oily_17 (Sep 27, 2009)

Hmmm, didn't see a fullscreen button, but anyway it works 100% when played in vlc player.

I may just give Ubuntu another try if I can fold and crunch with it.I wonder what performance in Folding is like compared to Windows.


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 27, 2009)

oily_17 said:


> Hmmm, didn't see a fullscreen button, but anyway it works 100% when played in vlc player.
> 
> I may just give Ubuntu another try if I can fold and crunch with it.I wonder what performance in Folding is like compared to Windows.



well this turion if i remember right is basically my old brisbane...and on linux it folds really fast. it did like 2 WU while i was takng a nap.


----------



## EnergyFX (Sep 30, 2009)

Nice job Sol.  Worked fine for me.  Double clicked to maximize.

I have never used Ubuntu, so I can't really take advantage of this, but I appreciate the time and effort you put into creating the tutorial.  Should be useful for some of those other weird ubuntu users 

Thx!


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 30, 2009)

EnergyFX said:


> Nice job Sol.  Worked fine for me.  Double clicked to maximize.
> 
> I have never used Ubuntu, so I can't really take advantage of this, but I appreciate the time and effort you put into creating the tutorial.  Should be useful for some of those other weird ubuntu users
> 
> Thx!



thanks man


----------

